# Sexing Grosphus spp. (a little help for you)



## Poldi (Apr 6, 2010)

Here i would like to show you how to determine the sex the Genius Grosphus.

I keep following 4 species:
1. Grosphus ankarana
2. Grosphus flavopiceus
3. Grosphus limbatus
4. Grosphus bistriatus

You're able to donwload the ID key at the end of this post!

All four species are endemic on Madagascar. I have only wc-specimen.
G. ankarana and flavopiceus are living in the same habitat as G. limbatus and bistriatus too.

I would like to start with the difference between G. ankarana and flavopiceus.
-Body size of ankarana more than 90mm. G flavopiceus between 65 and 89mm.
-coloration of mesosoma not the same!!!

Picture 1 0.1 G flavopiceus 

Picture 1.0 G ankarana


female of G ankarana left and flavopiceus on the right Picture 3:

you're able to see the difference of the total size of 20mm

It is very easy to ID a male or a female. Females have a tooth.

left Picture 4 maleand right picture 5 the female (here G ankarana):


female of G flavopiceus picture 6:


and now the pectines of G limbatus:
left picture 7 male and right picture 8 female:


this is G bistriatus on picture 9:



and here on picture 10  0.1 G bistriatus with 0.1 G limbatus (downside)






References:
DESCRIPTION OF A NEW SPECIES OF
GROSPHUS SIMON (SCORPIONES, BUTHIDAE)
FROM THE ANKARANA MASSIF, MADAGASCAR
Wilson R. Lourenço & Steven M. Goodman
Copyright: Alex Ullrich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goon_CH (Apr 6, 2010)

Great Job Alex :clap:


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 6, 2010)

if only all bugs were that easy to sex!


good job, man


----------



## TCO (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice post...great job on the details!!  I've got some G. grandidieri on the way...my first of the genus.  Your post is helpful.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for those great pictures!!! :clap::clap::clap:
Definitely very informative and detailed. These pictures would be very helpful for everyone in the future.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Alex,

Nice pics and nice species! There are more Grosphus species available than a few years back :clap:
Love the G.bistriatus!

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## Poldi (Apr 7, 2010)

thank's to all of you. thats the reason why i started this toppic.

michiel, i have 0.2 gravid bistriatus and hope to breed them. i was able to see the scorplings into the mother last week the first time... (yellow points)! so i know that they are gravid and i will collect more of them. in a few weeks i will have 2 or 3 more species if i have luck... a import from madagascar is planed and i am still waiting for a mail that shipping started.

the people who imported those scorpions were not able to ID them... the bistriatus have been in a container with 200 limbatus and i had luck to choose them. and last week i orderd 20 g ankarana and got 2.2 ankarana and 16 g flavopiceus... :? at first it sucks but then i distinguished that this is a new specimen in our hobby. i just keep 2 of them and gave the others to people in germany who collect grosphus... they are happy now. and if they are happy i am happy too.






and now i have scorplings and can raise them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

